
Signal Identification Wiki (VLF to UHF) - noyesno
http://www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/Signal_Identification_Guide
======
blantonl
If you are looking for crowd-sourced localized frequency information, check
out [http://www.radioreference.com](http://www.radioreference.com)

~~~
nitrogen
Looking at the archive link posted in the other comment, this wiki was about
identifying signals based on recordings, rather than location and frequency.
Unfortunately the wiki is still down.

------
throwaway7767
Site seems down, I found a cached version at archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150905234615/http://www.sigidw...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150905234615/http://www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/Signal_Identification_Guide)

~~~
nitrogen
It's a shame the site is still down; there's a lot of fascinating info on
there. Some of the over-the-horizon radar samples sound like dubstep
basslines.

